# 72 year old making healthy comeback



## neptune1939 (Feb 13, 2012)

Out the gate I'm a heart patient and type II diabetic. I ended 2011 going in and out of the ER on five different occasions and on each of these spent 2 to 5 days being bed ridden. I've been a heart patient since 1987 and have followed what I thought was a fairly good diet to keep my cholesterol down. 

But in May 2011 after being diagnosed as type II diabetic (A1c value of 7.2) my health went down just too damn fast. At the time with a height of 6' my weight was 206 with a body fat of around 28% (based on an electronic scale). After my last hospital event my lean body mass was 132 Lbs and BF weight at 42 Lbs.

The year closed with me completing 36 sessions of cardiac rehab that included cardio exercises, strength training and three weeks of nutrition classes. From there my personal progress journal began on Sunday, January 8, 2012. It started after finishing Joe Venuto's "BFFM". In addition 
to strength training I walk 30 minutes a day and do moderate cardio exercises 4-days a week. My A1c values are now down to 5.4%.

For nutrients over the same time period have averaged:
Calories 2,177 with Healthy Carbs at 57%; Healthy Fats at 17%; Lean Protein that includes Whey supplements at 26%. 


As of Sunday February 19th I entered my 6th week of changing my life style that is closer to that of a body builder. I use a “MyoTape” for measurements, an “Accu-Measure” for BF calculations, and an electronic scale for weight. Data is entered on an “Excel” spreadsheet. 

Using a 200 Lb Hoist Model H-310 cable gym (20-year old system) workouts are as follows:
Sunday; Triceps, Biceps, and Forearms

Monday; Lat Pull Down’s wide grip and close grip, Seated Mid-row, Ab Crunch, and Delta Upright Rows

Wednesday; Leg Press, Leg Curls, Leg Extensions, and Calf Raises

Friday; Rear Delts, Pec Fly, Incline Press, Bench Press

Following BFFM nutrition guides and information gleaned from IM articles my LBM and Fat weight data is as follows: (after Hospital Release LBM 132 Lbs Fat 42 Lbs). 
Jan 14 LBM 141.37 Fat 31.03

Jan 21 LBM 148.4 Fat 24.16

Jan 28 LBM 149.64 Fat 24.36

Feb 04 LBM 152.77 Fat 22.83

Feb 11 LBM 155.58 Fat 21.2

I know that I have a way to go. Your articles are a great help in tweaking my current program, Earl


----------



## Arnold (Feb 13, 2012)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*neptune1939* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## juicespringsteen (Feb 13, 2012)

Welcome to IM and you are an amazing inspiration. I hope i am still going strong at 72!


----------



## REDDOG309 (Feb 13, 2012)

Welcome, good luck and stay healthy. Lots of info here.


----------



## triplstep (Feb 13, 2012)

Hi Neptune1939. 

Great to have you aboard!


----------



## returnofthdragon (Feb 13, 2012)

You are on the right track! Welcome to IM!


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Feb 13, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## Dath (Feb 13, 2012)

Welcome to IRONMAG Earl,
It's great to see you here and your making great strides already


----------



## charley (Feb 13, 2012)

Welcome to IM............


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Feb 13, 2012)

72...That's great! Welcome to IM..


----------



## tedtest (Feb 13, 2012)

thats some good work man .... i will be hittin weights till i die either for fitness or mass strength.      WELCOME to THE Iron Mag


----------



## brazey (Feb 15, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## yetman (Feb 15, 2012)

Holy SHIT!!  72 and still hitting it, even after those medical setbacks.  A lot of people would give up on managing their disease states proactively after so much bullshit.  You're awesome man, serious!

I'm just sitting here thinking about all the shit you got to live through.  You got to beat off to Marilyn Monroe while she was still alive!!  That's awesome.

When I worked at a gym all my favorite dudes to talk to were the old-timers, they always had the craziest friggin stories.


----------



## D-Lats (Feb 15, 2012)

Welcome Earl where the girls in the 50s as horny as they are now?


----------



## neptune1939 (Feb 15, 2012)

*Reply*



D-Lats said:


> Welcome Earl where the girls in the 50s as horny as they are now?


 
Hi D-Lats, yes they were just as horney, beautiful, and possessive.  Didn't have as many VD scares back then either. Some could even throw you and blow you before you could dick em and lick em. 
 LOL Have a great workout my friend.  Earl


----------



## D-Lats (Feb 15, 2012)

Hahaha awesome Earl!! Good to have you on board anything i can help you with let me know!


----------



## Kimi (Feb 17, 2012)

Hi !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

